# Ecran partagé en 2 moniteurs



## bengilli (14 Juin 2000)

je souhaiterais coupler un 19' avec un 15' pour agrandir ma zone de travail sur un G4/400...
je suis parti pour utiliser un carte vidéo PCI supplémentaire (en plus d'une ATI 128 pro AGP) bon marché (2Mo-256 couleurs mais suffisante pour afficher les barres d'outils par exemple)...
est-ce que ce systême est fiable et stable ? (ou dois-je opter pour une carte spéciale avec 2 ports VGA)
dois je obligatoirement installer un pilote pour la  carte PCI ?
existe il d'autre solutions ?  mon idée de carte vidéo supplémentaire est elle bonne ?

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Fogi (14 Juin 2000)

J'utilise 2 ecrans depuis le Mac CX.
c'est super pour bosser. C'est stable et il faut généralement un Tdb et / ou une extention pour piloter la carte supplémentaire. En plus, on peut regler une grosse resolution sur la carte rapide et une resolution plus faible sur le petit ecran ex  : 640 X 480 pour avoir des palettes bien lisibles... Sauf erreur avec une carte a 2 sorties VGA tu auras 2 fois le même ecran


----------



## Jo (14 Juin 2000)

Cest une excellente solution, pour autant que tu utilises deux cartes graphiques de même marque.
En effet, jai vu pas mal de systèmes qui ne marchaient pas à cause de divers conflits de drivers entre les deux cartes.
Si tu utilises une deuxième carte ATI, elle exploiteras les drivers de la 128 dorigine de ton Mac et dans ce cas tu ne risque absolument aucun problème.

En ce qui concerne les deux sorties VGA sur une carte, elles ne sont pas utilisables au même temps (sauf pour la carte ixMicro Dual Monitor).
En général ta une sortie VGA (pour écran PC ou nouveau écran Mac) et une sortie Mac (pour ancien moniteur Apple).


----------



## Fogi (14 Juin 2000)

C'est un Tdb livré avec la carte, il permet de configurer la carte.
C'est à partir de Tdb Moniteur ou Moniteur et son que tu parametres tes réglages ecran (résolution, nb de couleurs)
Si les pilotes Mac existent, il ne doit pas y avoir de Pb.


----------



## bengilli (15 Juin 2000)

par contre je risque de plus retrouver le nom de cette carte PCI (a pu la boite..... seulement quelques chiffres sur une résistance)....
existe il un driver universel ou une façon de contourner le "pilotage" de la carte, en utilisant une autre extension?

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Fogi (15 Juin 2000)

Fais informations systeme Apple dans le menu pomme, tu y trouveras des infos sur ta carte...


----------



## bengilli (15 Juin 2000)

merci fogi... dommage on s'est raté de 10 minutes
c'est qu'on pourrais presque chatter ici
faudrait se donner rendez-vous a une heure précise et tenter le grand saut....
;-)

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## bengilli (15 Juin 2000)

merci pour vos réponses!
en fait je compte utiliser une carte PCI qu'un pote m'a passé mais elle vient du monde PC...
non seulement j'ai peur que mon Mac ne m'adresse plus jamais la parole, mais je ne disposerais pas de driver Mac pour cette carte (je vais essayer d'en pomper un sur le net)
pour le TdB dont Fogi parle, est-ce un TdB livré avec la carte ou un TdB dédié au partage d'écran?
un petit lien?

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------

